# Online Degree programs (Inexpensive)



## gkterry (Nov 6, 2017)

Since we had a recent thread re: best colleges, how about a list of good and inexpensive online degree programs?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 6, 2017)

Whitefield Theological Seminary

And as I'm aware, they will be accredited within the next year and a half.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 6, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Whitefield Theological Seminary
> 
> And as I'm aware, they will be accredited within the next year and a half.


Who are they seeking accreditation from?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 6, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> Who are they seeking accreditation from?



I honestly can't remember. It was a few months ago I spoke to them about it and its just alluding me. When I find out I'll post it.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting! Will the accreditation extend to Whitefield College as well? I have my B.A. from Whitefield.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 6, 2017)

The website mentions they are currently an affiliate of the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries, which apparently offers accreditation.


----------



## Silas22 (Nov 6, 2017)

If expense is an issue, don't try Southern seminary. $1,100. Per 3 hours even if you're Southern Baptist.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 6, 2017)

YRRSBCGuy said:


> If expense is an issue, don't try Southern seminary. $1,100. Per 3 hours even if you're Southern Baptist.



That is fairly cheap for legitimately accredited seminary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silas22 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> That is fairly cheap for legitimately accredited seminary.



Perhaps, But a bit too much for me. Especially when classes are pre-recorded on YouTube and tests are graded by assistants. I believe online credit hours should be cheaper than on campus, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2017)

gkterry said:


> Since we had a recent thread re: best colleges, how about a list of good and inexpensive online degree programs?



Degree in what? 

Unless one is seeking to be a non-denominational preacher, I wouldn't suggest wasting time or money on any program that was not accredited.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Nov 11, 2017)

Are you looking for Reformed only? Accredited only? Undergrad?


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 12, 2017)

I would like to consider taking classes in order to learn more not to get a degree. Which of those degrees would be good for me to take? What does Th.Dip. mean?


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Nov 12, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> I would like to consider taking classes in order to learn more not to get a degree. Which of those degrees would be good for me to take? What does Th.Dip. mean?



Th.Dip. means diploma in theology which is typically one year of study at undergrad level. You say you want to learn more not for the sake of earning a degree, then ask which degree would be good for you, now I'm confused?

If what you want is personal enrichment, then why not listen to the free lectures from Covenant Seminary and Ligonier Ministries, and the free lectures from Reformed Seminary on I-Tunes


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 12, 2017)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> Th.Dip. means diploma in theology which is typically one year of study at undergrad level. You say you want to learn more not for the sake of earning a degree, then ask which degree would be good for you, now I'm confused?
> 
> If what you want is personal enrichment, then why not listen to the free lectures from Covenant Seminary and Ligonier Ministries, and the free lectures from Reformed Seminary on I-Tunes



When I say, "What degree would be good for me." I mean "which program should I take?". I do listen to lectures from Ligonier, but I want to learn how to study the Bible well.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 12, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> I want to learn how to study the Bible well.


Perhaps not as rigorous a program as you are looking for, but when I began my third year of the highly recommended M'Cheyne 1 year Bible reading plan I added D.A. Carson's 2 volume study guide, For The Love Of God, to the mix. His daily/nightly brief exegesis has added greatly to my understanding. Volume one accompanies the morning reading, and volume two the evening. In one year you will read the OT once, the NT and Psalms twice. Reverend D.Martyn Lloyd Jones followed the M'Cheyne plan for 53 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 12, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> I would like to consider taking classes in order to learn more not to get a degree. Which of those degrees would be good for me to take? What does Th.Dip. mean?


Sarah,

Both these institutions contain all their course materials online and most are accessible freely at the links provided in their course documentation:
http://prbseminary.org
http://www.tnars.net

Very useful for self-study and enrichment even without formally applying for enrollment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NoutheticCounselor (Nov 14, 2017)

gkterry said:


> Since we had a recent thread re: best colleges, how about a list of good and inexpensive online degree programs?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary!


----------

